# Das beste an Rolle für 70euro



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ich suche eine neue rolle für meine speedmaster 2,7m lang und in der XH version...

limit liegt bei 70euro!!!!

würde gerne vorschläge von euch haben was da so für ne rolle zu passt von wegen größe / gewicht vorallem.....
soll zum schweren zander angeln und leichten hechtfischen genutzt werden....

schlagt mal ein paar rollen vor......

achso und mit fetten und aufschrauben auseinander nehmenund wieder zusammenbauen habe ich nix am hut-was oft bei der arc nötig ist.....die würde also schon mal entfallen....


wie gesagt bis 70euro nicht mehr-billiger darf sie gerne sein....wenn es da was gescheites gibt!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Exage FA... hast Du da nicht schon eine kleine von?

Die 4000FA sollte als Auslaufmodell doch günstig zu bekommen sein...

Oder mal nach Super GT FA bei ebay suchen, ich glaub bei "thefischcompany" geht die für etwas mehr als 50 Euro über den Tresen.
Ist eine abgespeckte Technium FA (andere Kurbel und ein Lager weniger)  Schnurverlegung 1a, ist Shimanos günstigste mit Wormshaft...


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-EXAGE-40...4534522QQihZ002QQcategoryZ56712QQcmdZViewItem

und hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-SUPER-GT...hZ002QQcategoryZ56711QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Moin,

an meiner Reiserute arbeitet seit einem Jahr brav eine Shimano Exage.
Die Rolle hat schon mehere gute Zander unter anderem meinen Jahresbesten 
mit 87cm brav aus der Weser gearbeitet. Der normale Preise müsste bei +/- 50€ 
liegen, ich hab meine auf der Stippermesse Bremen für 25€ geschossen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Na des passt ja Steffen, schön überschnitten :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Aber dran denken noch ne Exage FA abzugreifen, die FB ist um einiges "plastikmäßiger"


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Macht ja nix Kai #h


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

ja habe die 1000er 2500er und die 4000er exage.....

die FB davon ist also nicht so gut???und die gefällt mir grade noch so schön wegen der doppelkurbel


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ja habe die 1000er 2500er und die 4000er exage.....
> 
> die FB davon ist also nicht so gut???und die gefällt mir grade noch so schön wegen der doppelkurbel



Ich hab die FB noch nicht gefischt, lediglich im Laden begrabbelt, möchte ich vorneweg noch sagen.

Wie gesagt, irgendwie macht sie nen nicht ganz so wertigen Eindruck wie die FA... Irgendwie plastikmäßig eben, kann mich da nicht mit anfreunden.
Vielleicht ist das aber nur subjektiv...?

Wegen der Doppelkurbel würde ich mal bei ebay luschern, werden öfter mal welche angeboten und in der 4000er Serie passen die auch eigentlich untereinander.


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

aha na gut das wäre auch noch ne idee....aber da ich die 4000er fa ja schon habe würde ich mich auch noch über andere antworten freuen....


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Nimm eine Ryobi Excia 3000. Die Rolle bekommst du für ca. 60,- € und ist nicht so´n Plastikmist wie die Exage. Ich habe sowieso keine Ahnung warum dieses komische Plastikding hier immer so angepriessen wird. Wahrscheinlich weil Shimano draufsteht, aber ansonsten kann ich der Rolle nichts gutes abfinden. 
Zum Spinnfischen mag ich auch diese komisch verbiegenden Rollenkörper nun garnicht.
Oder bestell die einfach die Rute&Rolle, dann bekommst du für 72,- € eine Sorön STX40.

Grüße


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Die 4000er Exage ist zwar relativ leicht, aber hast du dir schon mal diesen Klotz (von der Größe her gesehen) an Rolle gesehen. Naja, für manche muss hier anscheinend nur Shimano draufstehen und schon ist die Rolle 3 Stufen besser.


----------



## Slotti (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Moin,

eventuell eine Daiwa Exceler aus dem US Ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Daiwa-Exceler-30...36147QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Die Rolle entspricht bis auf den Schnurfangbügel der deutschen Exceler Plus, für das Geld eine prima Rolle.

preislich könnte es allerdings etwas knapp werden.


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Nimm eine Ryobi Excia 3000. Die Rolle bekommst du für ca. 60,- € und ist nicht so´n Plastikmist wie die Exage. Ich habe sowieso keine Ahnung warum dieses komische Plastikding hier immer so angepriessen wird. Wahrscheinlich weil Shimano draufsteht, aber ansonsten kann ich der Rolle nichts gutes abfinden.
> Zum Spinnfischen mag ich auch diese komisch verbiegenden Rollenkörper nun garnicht.
> Oder bestell die einfach die Rute&Rolle, dann bekommst du für 72,- € eine Sorön STX40.
> 
> Grüße



Echt? Deine Exage hat sich verbogen? Oder hast Du noch gar keine gefischt und behauptest das einfach mal?





welsfaenger schrieb:


> Die 4000er Exage ist zwar relativ leicht, aber hast du dir schon mal diesen Klotz (von der Größe her gesehen) an Rolle gesehen. Naja, für manche muss hier anscheinend nur Shimano draufstehen und schon ist die Rolle 3 Stufen besser.



Mir is' es eigentlich herzlich egal was da drauf steht, funktionieren muß es und das tut die Exage, zumindest die FA.

Warum Du hier so auf die Kacke haust verstehe ich nicht so ganz.


Mal schauen, wann der Rest der selbsternannten Spezialisten hier eintrifft...


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Die 4000er Exage ist zwar relativ leicht, aber hast du dir schon mal diesen Klotz (von der Größe her gesehen) an Rolle gesehen. Naja, für manche muss hier anscheinend nur Shimano draufstehen und schon ist die Rolle 3 Stufen besser.


 

ich sie mir nicht nur angesehen ich fische sie auch 3mal siehe paar post weiter oben in 1000 2500 und 4000er größe....
und ich finde nix schlecht an der rolle sie ist nicht perfekt das ist ja auch normal da es keine rolle ist-aber für 35euro im ausverkauf gibts wohl nix besseres....


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Slotti schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> eventuell eine Daiwa Exceler aus dem US Ebay
> 
> ...


 
also über ebay ist mir nix schlechte erfahrungen gemacht würde dann in internet shops in deutschland gerne bestellen....


----------



## Slotti (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Hab bei dem Verkäufer bereits 2 Rollen gekauft, sehr nett, hilfsbereit und zuverlässig !!!

Er hatte bei der ersten Lieferung einer Exceler von sich aus die Zollrechnung auf $ 19,99 geschrieben dadurch hat die Rolle ohne Gebühren den Zoll passiert und wurde nach 1 Woche zugestellt.

Hab mit den Ebay Amis bisher noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## LocalPower (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Nimm eine Ryobi Excia 3000. Die Rolle bekommst du für ca. 60,- € und ist nicht so´n Plastikmist wie die Exage. Ich habe sowieso keine Ahnung warum dieses komische Plastikding hier immer so angepriessen wird. Wahrscheinlich weil Shimano draufsteht, aber ansonsten kann ich der Rolle nichts gutes abfinden.
> Zum Spinnfischen mag ich auch diese komisch verbiegenden Rollenkörper nun garnicht.
> Oder bestell die einfach die Rute&Rolle, dann bekommst du für 72,- € eine Sorön STX40.
> 
> Grüße



Wo bitte bekommt man die 3000er Excia für um die 60€ ? |bigeyes


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Nimm eine Ryobi Excia 3000. Die Rolle bekommst du für ca. 60,- € und ist nicht so´n Plastikmist wie die Exage. Ich habe sowieso keine Ahnung warum dieses komische Plastikding hier immer so angepriessen wird. Wahrscheinlich weil Shimano draufsteht, aber ansonsten kann ich der Rolle nichts gutes abfinden.
> Zum Spinnfischen mag ich auch diese komisch verbiegenden Rollenkörper nun garnicht.
> Oder bestell die einfach die Rute&Rolle, dann bekommst du für 72,- € eine Sorön STX40.
> 
> Grüße


 

also ich finde sie nur für 99euro in shops hier....#c


----------



## itze (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Hallo Zanderlui,

jaja, diese knifflige Frage kenn ich gut! ich kann dir die Zauber (meine zwei war von vornherein gut gefettet) und die Daiwa Exeler ans Herz legen. Ein altes Zaubermodell hatte ich jetzt vier Jahre im intensiven Spinnfischeinsatz und bin super zufrieden. Es ist echt unglaublich was was das Ding alles mitgemacht hat. Eine neue Zauber hab ich letztens für 52€ bekommen. Aber leider gibt die günstig nur im Ausland. Ist so eine Sache Rollen "blind" zu kaufen. 
Von der Daiwa Exeler fische ich ein kleines Modell zur Forellenpirsch. Das Ding macht nen super Eindruck, ist aber auch erst ein Jahr im Einsatz.

Na dann, wünsch ich dir noch viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Stöbern!


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

@Steffen23769

ja, ich habe die Rolle einmal gefischt, wollte mir auch mal ein Bild dieser so hochgelobten Rolle machen. Wir haben die Rolle als Preis für die Jugend gehabt, und ich habe sie vorher einmal getestet. Unter Belastung verbiegt sich der kpl. Rollenkörper. Schnurverlegung ist aber absolut i.O.. Bremse ist ok, aber nich besser als bei anderen Rollebn für 50,- €. 
Wenn ich die Rolle dann aber gegen eine Excia vergleiche, die man tlw-. auch schon für 49,-, aber auf jeden Fall für 65,- € bekommt, dann liegen da Welten zwischen.
Was mich am meisten "nervt" ist dieser Shimano Hype. Shit egal wie gut das Teil wirklich ist, wenn Shimano draufsteht ist alles Top.
Und warum hau ich hier auf die "Kacke". Nur weil ich Shimano nicht in den Himmel hebe ?
Ich kann von mir behaupten das ich mich nicht von irgendwelchen Marken und Meinungen blenden lasse und mache mir lieber vorher selbst ein Bild. Deswegen findet man bei mir im Angelkeller auch sehr unterschiedlcihe Marken. Probiere eben gerne aus, und mach mir ein eigenes Bild.


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @Steffen23769
> 
> ja, ich habe die Rolle einmal gefischt, wollte mir auch mal ein Bild dieser so hochgelobten Rolle machen. Wir haben die Rolle als Preis für die Jugend gehabt, und ich habe sie vorher einmal getestet. Unter Belastung verbiegt sich der kpl. Rollenkörper. Schnurverlegung ist aber absolut i.O.. Bremse ist ok, aber nich besser als bei anderen Rollebn für 50,- €.
> Wenn ich die Rolle dann aber gegen eine Excia vergleiche, die man tlw-. auch schon für 49,-, aber auf jeden Fall für 65,- € bekommt, dann liegen da Welten zwischen.
> ...


 

und vielleicht noch ne adresse wo ich die rolle für den preis bekomme???


----------



## LocalPower (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Rolle dann aber gegen eine Excia vergleiche, die man tlw-. auch schon für 49,-, aber auf jeden Fall für 65,- € bekommt, dann liegen da Welten zwischen.



Nochmal die Frage wo es die Excia für diesen Preis gibt?

Edit: ^^ 2 die sich dafür interessieren


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Moritz in KaKi hatte sie neulich für 49,- €. Ich selbst habe dafür 64,90 beim Gerlinger  bezahlt. Der hat sie im Moment glaube ich aber nicht. Einfach mal ein bißchen suchen. Ist eine Klasse Rolle die nicht so empfindlich wie die Zauber & Clone´s ist. Frag mal AngelDet danach, der hat sie auch.

Grüße


----------



## LocalPower (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Moritz in KaKi hatte sie neulich für 49,- €. Ich selbst habe dafür 64,90 beim Gerlinger  bezahlt. Der hat sie im Moment glaube ich aber nicht. Einfach mal ein bißchen suchen. Ist eine Klasse Rolle die nicht so empfindlich wie die Zauber & Clone´s ist. Frag mal AngelDet danach, der hat sie auch.
> 
> Grüße



Im aktuellen Moritzflyer ist sie nich mehr drin ;+ auch sonst find ich die nicht unter 99€


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

@welsfänger:

Es ist auch mehr Dein "AntiShimanoHype" der mich verwundert 

ich habe nie gesagt, daß andere Mütter nicht auch schöne Töchter haben...

Nur wußte ich, daß Zanderlui schon Exages hat und er damit zufrieden ist...


----------



## Slotti (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

@ Steffen

das ist doch hier mitlerweile leider normal, entweder wird ein Produkt fanatisch in den Himmel gehoben oder das gehasste niedergeknüppelt so treffen dann meist 2 Gegensätze aufeinander wobei die Objektivität meistens auf der Strecke bleibt.

Hab mich mitlerweile daran gewöhnt 

|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

@ Steffen |good:

Bis jetzt waren hier nur Empfehlungen von in der Praxis 
erprobten Rollen. Nix Hype oder ähnliches... #c

Könnte auch noch die Daiwa Regal 4i empfehlen, die macht
bei mir jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren Ihren Dienst und das ganz brav. 
Kostet normal 40€ ist aber auch ab und zu günstiger zu haben.

Hab für meine 22,50€ auf der Stippermesse bezahlt #6


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

habe kein "AntiShimanoHype". Besitze selbst 5 Shimano´s. Nur verwundert es ein wenn hier solche Rollen wie die Exage in die Rubrik beste Rollen für 70,- € falle.
Sorry, aber ich sage auch nicht das ein Golf Standard das beste Auto bis 40.000 € ist.
Statt einer Exage könnte man dann sicherlich auch eine ABU 50x oder die neuen oder irgendeine Balzer oder oder oder sagen.
Zanderlui fragte aber nun mal eben nach der besten Rolle für bis zu 70,- €, und das ist eben nicht die Exage ...


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Eben, hier wurde von niemandem außer von welsfänger was hoch gelobt bzw. schlechtgemacht...

Ich hab mich da auch schon lange dran gewöhnt slotti, nur manchmal p...t es mich echt an...


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> wie gesagt bis 70euro nicht mehr-billiger darf sie gerne sein....wenn es da was gescheites gibt!!



und genau das wurde hier durchgeführt.
Für die angegebene Angelei reichen die bis jetzt genannten Modelle aus.


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Zanderlui fragte aber nun mal eben nach der besten Rolle für bis zu 70,- €, und das ist eben nicht die Exage ...



Mag ja Deiner Meinung nach so sein, nur mag es auch andere Meinungen als Deine geben, soll wohl vorkommen


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Viel Spaß beim Köppe einschlagen Jungs  treibt es nicht zu dolle.

Ich muß aufs Dach die Sat-Anlage basteln #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

@ ZL 

die Exage hast Du ja selber, wenn Du die Daiwa mal bedrabbeln 
willst kann ich das Teil gerne mal zu einem der Hannovertreffen mitbringen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

> Das beste an Rolle für 70euro

Na, die Stella FA HG für 69 EUR, direkt aus JP Werksverkauf, bei ebay international! :m :q


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Sorry, aber die Frage lautete: "Das *beste *an Rolle bis 70,- €"

... und bis 70,- € ist nun mal die Exage das beste was der Markt hergibt )

Ironie Off.

Also entweder verstehe ich die Frage nicht, oder meine Kritiker haben erst auf der zweiten Seite angefangen zu lesen ?!?!
Wenn die Fragestellung lauten würde beste Rolle für 40,- €, dann  käme die Exage sicherlich in Frage. Sonst ist sie jau auch die beste Rolle für 200,- €.
So, und nun macht mich nieder ...


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

sag mal Det, was haste für deine Excia´s bezahlt ?


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

maximal 70euro aber es geht auch günstiger und für 40euro rund ist dann die exage das beste so habe ich das hier verstanden!!!und so meinte ich es auch.....sie muss die 70euro nicht kosten billiger ist nix schlimmes:vik:


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

ja, und für 20,- € ist dann die Sweepfire das beste, für 50,- die Applause, für 60 die ... keine Ahnung. 

Och Zanderlui, dann stelle dein Fragen doch einfach so, das man sie auch verstehen kann. Dein Frage war eigentlich eindeutig, aber da dir meine Nase anscheinend gerade nicht passt, widersprichst du dir lieber selbst.


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> ja, und für 20,- € ist dann die Sweepfire das beste, für 50,- die Applause, für 60 die ... keine Ahnung.
> 
> Och Zanderlui, dann stelle dein Fragen doch einfach so, das man sie auch verstehen kann. Dein Frage war eigentlich eindeutig, aber da dir meine Nase anscheinend gerade nicht passt, widersprichst du dir lieber selbst.


 
hallo falsch aufgestanden heute früh????|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

habe ich dich irgendwie kritisiert???ich habe deine vorschläge die rolle mir angesehen wie alle anderen auch und warum sollte mir deine nase nicht passen weil du gesagt hast die exage ist ******* na und das intressiert mich nicht weil ich glück mit meinen habe das si9nd erfahrungen wieso sollten wegen solchen erfahrungen und meinungen mir manche leute hier passen und manche nicht????

denke der post eben war völlig überflüssig-zumal was ich eben geschrieben habe schon in meinem ausgangspost steht!!


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Wollte eigentlich nur deine Frage beantworten. Aber anscheinend war das wohl ein wenig falsch. 
Nun gut, nur warum Fragst du eigentlich danach wenn du eh schon dein Antwort dir selbst gibst ? Wolltest du nur hören das die Exage schon die richtige Wahl ist, oder wolltest du auch andere Meinungen hören ?
... und ich mach jetzt erstmal Mittag.


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich nur deine Frage beantworten. Aber anscheinend war das wohl ein wenig falsch.
> Nun gut, nur warum Fragst du eigentlich danach wenn du eh schon dein Antwort dir selbst gibst ? Wolltest du nur hören das die Exage schon die richtige Wahl ist, oder wolltest du auch andere Meinungen hören ?
> ... und ich mach jetzt erstmal Mittag.


 

genau wollte auch noch andere rollen wissen-denn 2mal die gleiche ist auch langweilig!!!


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Sehe ich genauso. Bei Karpfenanglern macht das aber einen "schlanken Fuss" wenn die drei mal einunddieselbe Rolle und Rute auf ihrem Pod haben


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

@Welsfänger

Wie habt ihr euren Rollentest eigentlich konkret gestaltet, so dass Rollenkörper bzw. Rollenfuß sich verbogen haben?

Das interessiert mich wirklich.


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Bin wieder runter vom Dach... #h

Ähh... welsfänger? wer ist mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden?



> Wollte eigentlich nur deine Frage beantworten. Aber anscheinend war das wohl ein wenig falsch.
> Nun gut, nur warum Fragst du eigentlich danach wenn du eh schon dein Antwort dir selbst gibst ? Wolltest du nur hören das die Exage schon die richtige Wahl ist, oder wolltest du auch andere Meinungen hören ?
> ... und ich mach jetzt erstmal Mittag.



Oder wie ist das zu verstehen?

Zanderlui hat nach ner Rolle in einem gewissen Preisrahmen gefragt, ich hatte im Hinterkopf, daß er schon Exage fischt und damit zufrieden ist, was liegt also näher als die Exage mal ins Spiel zu bringen?

Wenn hier einer ne Glaubensfrage draus gemacht hat, dann ja wohl niemand anderes als Du.

Zanderlui hat meine Worte erfaßt, sich bedankt und trotzdem noch nach weiteren Meinungen gefragt, ok.
Dann kamst Du und hast damit



> so´n Plastikmist wie die Exage.



angefangen...


Na ja, wie dem auch sei, guten Hunger wünsche ich Dir.

Was Du für ein Problem hast weiß ich noch immer nicht...


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Tschuldigung das ich es nochmal schreibe. Aber seine Hauptfrage war:
"beste Rolle bis 70,- €".
Und in meinen Augen ist die Exage Platikmist. Hab emich nur gewundert warum die hier immer so angepriessen wird. Gegen andere Rollen die ich fische und auch nicht mehr als 70,- gekostet haben ist sie nun wirklich DEUTLICH schlechter. Und der TE hat ja nun nich nach der besten Rolle für 40,- € gefragt. Meines Erachtens ist bei DER Fragestellung die Exage ein wenig unangebracht.
Aber ich wollte niemanden auf die Füsse treten. Sorry dafür.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Da hat er womöglich recht der Welsfänger. Aber mich interessiert immer noch der Belastungstest bei dem das Gehäuse verbiegt...


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

nun aber nochmal eine ganz einfache Antwort auf die Hauptfrage:

Rute&Rolle ABo für 72,- € bestellen und die Sorön STX40 an die Rute hängen. Für 72,- € in 2 Jahresraten gibt es wohl wirklich keine bessere Rolle auf dem Markt.


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Zum Belastungstest:
Rolle an die Rute hängen und dann schauen ob man mit der Hand die Rolle "bewegen" kann. Alternativ mal ein wenig mehr Druck auf die Schnur geben und schauen wie sich der Rollenfuss verhält.


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

@sundvogel

Meci, endlich mal einer der einen versteht.


----------



## Topic (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

hallo leute 
also ich bring mal noch einen anderen kandidaten ins rennen also ich fische die tica gainer 3500 und binn sehr zufrieden.
die schnurverlegung is gut und sonst is die rolle auch sehr stabil benutze sie auch zum pilken auf der ostsee mit pilkern bis 100 gramm macht sie alles ohne probleme mit.

http://www.fisch-server.de/product_info.php?info=p16494

und mit 65 euro ja noch im limit.

ich hab mal noch ne frage zur Exage.
also das 2009 model zieht ja nichmal schlecht aus hat da schon jemand erfahrungen mit???

mfg Topic


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Topic schrieb:


> ich hab mal noch ne frage zur Exage.
> also das 2009 model zieht ja nichmal schlecht aus hat da schon jemand erfahrungen mit???
> 
> mfg Topic



Hab ich oben schon mal geschrieben, nur im Laden begrabbelt, für mich gegenüber dem alten Modell ein Rückschritt... rein vom Gefühl her, hat auch keine A-RB Lager mehr wie die Alte.

Die 4000 FA hat bei mir gesponnen, gepilkt und Dorsche von der Mole nach oben gekurbelt (Frederikshaven in Dänemark) Is' nix verbogen, nix kaputtgegangen etc.


----------



## darth carper (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Ich kenne die Exage B auch nur aus dem Laden. Fische selbst die Exage (R)A.
Der Nachfolger gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Wie Steffen schon sagt irgendwie plaste-mäßig und der Lauf ist auch nicht mehr so schön.
Die RA verwende ich zum Hechtfischen mit schweren Gufis und bin bisher bestens damit zufrieden (ganz im Gegensatz zu meiner Twinpower XT-RA).

Beste Rolle -70 Euro schließt aber nicht aus, daß die beste Rolle nicht 40 Euros kosten darf oder? Nicht immer ist teurer gleich besser!
Und wenn es danach geht, das es irgendeine Rolle mal irgendwann und irgendwo im Sonderangebot gegeben hat (aber jetzt nicht mehr gibt), dann kann ich noch ganz andere Rollen ins Rennen werfen, die ich mal bei ebay für unter 70 Euro ersteigert habe!


----------



## LocalPower (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> nun aber nochmal eine ganz einfache Antwort auf die Hauptfrage:
> 
> Rute&Rolle ABo für 72,- € bestellen und die Sorön STX40 an die Rute hängen. Für 72,- € in 2 Jahresraten gibt es wohl wirklich keine bessere Rolle auf dem Markt.



Das hab ich ja nun schon oft gelesen und auf der HP war ich auch schon....da gibts aber nur Prämien ohne Zuzahlung für 1- und 2-Jahresabos per Frereundschaftswerbung und das war nen FLoater von Baleno für 2 Jahre und nen DAM-Rolle für nen 1-Jahresabo. Wo find ich das mit der ABU Sorön?


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

steht im Heft. Kauf die einfach mal eine R&R.


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja nun schon oft gelesen und auf der HP war ich auch schon....da gibts aber nur Prämien ohne Zuzahlung für 1- und 2-Jahresabos per Frereundschaftswerbung und das war nen FLoater von Baleno für 2 Jahre und nen DAM-Rolle für nen 1-Jahresabo. Wo find ich das mit der ABU Sorön?


 

genau ist im heft....fällt bei mir aber raus da ich das abo gerade vor 4 monaten abgeschlossen habe!!!


----------



## hans albers (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

moin..

hier im board wird auch gerade ne tica libra 3500
angeboten ( mit ersatzspule)..glaube ich..

super rolle...guter preis.

Greetz
lars


----------



## Pit der Barsch (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Wie wäre es mit einer Pflüger ??


----------



## mr.pink79 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

nett, ist das nicht auch nen Arc-Clone? Die gibt es ja derzeit echt fürn kleinen Taler.


----------



## _Anton_ (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Hallo an ALLE,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir behilflich sein.
Ich suche eine passende kleine Rolle für meine Matchrute. Der Preis sollte möglichst unter 50 € liegen. Haben welche Empfehlungen ???
Ich wollte damit Forellen angeln.
Die Matchrute hat eine Länge von 3,90 m und ein WG von 5-20 g.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus.


----------



## rallye-vid (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Ist für mich die R&R Abo Prämie, die Sorön STX40.

Na jut, 2,00 EUR drüber


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



_Anton_ schrieb:


> Hallo an ALLE,
> 
> ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir behilflich sein.
> Ich suche eine passende kleine Rolle für meine Matchrute. Der Preis sollte möglichst unter 50 € liegen. Haben welche Empfehlungen ???
> ...


 

was soll das jetzt sein...was hat deine rolle bis 50euro für eine matchrute mit meiner suche nach einer  rolle für meine speedmaster zu tun????#d


----------



## Bellyboater (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Schon dran gedacht, das er nicht nen neuen Thread aufmachen will für fast die gleiche Frage?


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Schon dran gedacht, das er nicht nen neuen Thread aufmachen will für fast die gleiche Frage?


 
fast die gleiche frage?????|uhoh:

klar äpfel und birnen sind auch das gleiche.....


----------



## Fanne (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

@Zanderlui,  regst dich doch jetzt nicht allerernstens auf weil jemand  auch nach ner rolle in deinen TRÖÖÖT fragt oder ?


oder bist  so der mensch das is meins und bleibt meins ?


nach 5 seiten immernoch keine passende rolle gefunden ?



greeetz


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

soviel auswahl ist es bis jetzt nicht!!!!

wenn ich mich aufrege sieht das anders aus....:g

und die paar die hier noch als tip kamen viel angfangen kann ich damit nicht wenn sie mal irgendwo im angebot war für 50euro aber sonst 100kostet das bringt mich nicht weiter!!


----------



## Bellyboater (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

@Fanne
|good:

@Zanderlui

Denkst du denn das sich hier letzt noch sooo viel tut in Bezug auf deine Frage? Es wurden nun schon ein paar Rollen vorgeschlagen. Hat dir das noch nicht weitergeholfen? Wenn dem so ist, kann dir keiner mehr weiterhelfen.


----------



## LocalPower (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin..
> 
> hier im board wird auch gerade ne tica libra 3500
> angeboten ( mit ersatzspule)..glaube ich..
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen...hab seit dem Frühjar eine Libra 3500 SA und bin auch seehr zufrieden. Ich hab sie aber bei EBay-US für rund 36€ inkl. Versand erwischt :vik:


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

naja, so ne kleine 2500er Exage würd´s an der Matchrute doch ganz gut tun. Dafür reicht die Rolle auch vollkommen aus. Insofern liegen die Fragen garnicht so weit auseinander.
Ich würde die Exage jedenfalls eher an die Match als an eine stramme Spinnrute schrauben.


----------



## Fanne (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Zanderlui , geh doch mal in nen Angelsportgeschäft, der Händler hat sicher etliche gute Rollen zuhängen ,  lass dich beraten  auch gern an die 100 € grenze .

Suche die die Rolle aus die die am besten gefällt und stöbere im WWW danach 

ich wette , die bei den Händler 100 kostet, bekommst  im WWW für deine 70.


Greetz


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Fanne schrieb:


> ich wette , die bei den Händler 100 kostet, bekommst  im WWW für deine 70.
> 
> 
> Greetz



Oder genau umgedreht 
Die letzten 10 Anschaffungen (Ruten, Rollen usw) waren bei
diversen Händler wesentlich günstiger. Internet ist was feines
zum *vergleichen*, aber noch lange keine Garantie für günstige Angebote.

Und von Service und der Möglichkeit des begrabbelns mal ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Fanne (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

garantie vllt nicht , aber der versuch ist es wert !

schonmal man sich die rolle gleich anschauen und in der hand halten kann!!!



greetz


----------



## Slotti (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Fanne schrieb:


> Zanderlui , geh doch mal in nen Angelsportgeschäft, der Händler hat sicher etliche gute Rollen zuhängen ,  lass dich beraten  auch gern an die 100 € grenze .
> 
> Suche die die Rolle aus die die am besten gefällt und stöbere im WWW danach
> 
> ...



sorry aber sowas finde ich ziemlich daneben, klar es ist legitim und wird sicher oft so gemacht aber wenn ich bei nem Händler die Rolle begrabbeln kann und eventuell noch eine gute Beratung bekomme , sollte man das ggf. mit ein paar Euro mehr schon honorieren aber Geiz ist halt geil....


----------



## HEWAZA (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

@ Zanderlui/Welsfänger: Habt doch das Thema schon mal durchgekaut.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130898&page=2

@ All: Das zum Thema Exage und Spinnfischen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1204828&postcount=15


Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Fanne (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Slotti schrieb:


> sorry aber sowas finde ich ziemlich daneben, klar es ist legitim und wird sicher oft so gemacht aber wenn ich bei nem Händler die Rolle begrabbeln kann und eventuell noch eine gute Beratung bekomme , sollte man das ggf. mit ein paar Euro mehr schon honorieren aber Geiz ist halt geil....


 


wo ist das daneben ...???

sitzt nunmal nicht bei jeden die scheine locker !!

ausserdem wenn ich geld sparen kann dann tuhe ich das und viele andere sicher auch 


greeetz


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> @ Zanderlui/Welsfänger: Habt doch das Thema schon mal durchgekaut.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130898&page=2
> 
> @ All: Das zum Thema Exage und Spinnfischen.
> ...


 
uznd was wills du uns mit deiner exage frage nun zeigen????ich sage dir ganz klar deine schnur war einfach zu stark für die kraft der rolle......

wenn ich ne stella nehme und dort 35er geflochtene rauf haue und mein gegenüber zieht und ich voll gegenhalte wird die rolle auch ein schaden nehmen bevor die schnur reißt!!!!

also das ist kein grund die rolle nicht zu kaufen-das zeigt nur das dein gerät gar nicht aufeinander abgestimmt war....


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

wenn du das weißt das hier nicht mehr erfahrungen zusammen kommen ist das doch gut...ich selbst kann doch aber entscheiden wann ich genug infos für mich eingeholt habe oder???da brauche ich niemanden der das für mich entscheidet....

und zu der sache mit in laden gehen-das habe ich schon gemacht.....und ein paar rollen haben mir auch gefallen allerdings waren die teurer als mein limit und ich konnte mich dann letzt endlcihe nicht für eine entscheiden....



Bellyboater schrieb:


> @Fanne
> |good:
> 
> @Zanderlui
> ...


----------



## HEWAZA (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> uznd was wills du uns mit deiner exage frage nun zeigen????ich sage dir ganz klar deine schnur war einfach zu stark für die kraft der rolle......
> 
> wenn ich ne stella nehme und dort 35er geflochtene rauf haue und mein gegenüber zieht und ich voll gegenhalte wird die rolle auch ein schaden nehmen bevor die schnur reißt!!!!
> 
> also das ist kein grund die rolle nicht zu kaufen-das zeigt nur das dein gerät gar nicht aufeinander abgestimmt war....


 

Wenn du es mir ganz klar sagst...! Es gibt aber auch Leute die mal mit ner 15 oder 17er Line fischen müssen weil sie sonst bei jeden 2 o.3 Wurf den Köder verlieren würden. Es fischt nicht jeder in ner Badewanne. Und jetzt sag ich dir was ganz klar - Zum Spinnfischen kein Plastik!

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Blueplay76 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Hi Zanderlui,

nimm die schon genannte Applause, die kriegste bei einem großen Versandhaus für um die 50€. Wenn Du beim Händler kaufen willst, dann wirst du sie dort wahrscheinlich für deine 70€ bekommen. Die ist stabil, läuft annähernd so gut wie ne Zauber. Finde ich super die Rolle und sie ist in meinen Augen zwei Klassen besser als eine Exage fa 4000. Sage ich dir, weil ich beide gefischt habe. Einziger Nachteil (auch wieder aus meiner Sicht) ist die Klappkurbel, aber dass ist schnell behoben.

Gruß


----------



## Slotti (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Fanne schrieb:


> wo ist das daneben ...???
> 
> sitzt nunmal nicht bei jeden die scheine locker !!
> 
> ...



wenn jeder so denken würde , könnte der kleine Händler an der Ecke gleich dichtmachen und du könntest deine Rolle nicht mehr begrabbeln.... ein wenig Handeln sitzt ja immer noch drin aber prinzipiell bin ich der Meinung das man sowas auch ein wenig unterstützen sollte. Außerdem kannst du dir die am besten laufende Rolle aussuchen was beim Inet Versand nicht möglich ist.

Will dich hier auch nicht schief anmachen vielleicht denkst du aber mal darüber nach.

|wavey:


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> Wenn du es mir ganz klar sagst...! Es gibt aber auch Leute die mal mit ner 15 oder 17er Line fischen müssen weil sie sonst bei jeden 2 o.3 Wurf den Köder verlieren würden. Es fischt nicht jeder in ner Badewanne. Und jetzt sag ich dir was ganz klar - Zum Spinnfischen kein
> 
> Gruß
> HEWAZA


 
achso denn würde ich vielleicht mal schnur wechseln....fireline ist bei hindernissen im wasser nämlich der letzte scheiß darüber schon mal nachgedacht......denn nimm die am besten in 30er stärke und ne multirolle denn gehts besser nicht das deine köder immer abreißen und deine rollen verbiegen-du bist so spaßig einfach geil....:vik::vik::vik:

und übrigens wenn du alles gelesen hättest hättest du gewusst das ich keine probleme mit meinen exagen habe die sind nämlich mit schnur bespult die auch zur role passt!!!


----------



## Blueplay76 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



> könnte der kleine Händler an der Ecke gleich dichtmachen und du könntest deine Rolle nicht mehr begrabbeln.... ein wenig Handeln sitzt ja immer noch drin aber prinzipiell bin ich der Meinung das man sowas auch ein wenig unterstützen sollte. Außerdem kannst du dir die am besten laufende Rolle aussuchen was beim Inet Versand nicht möglich ist.


 
Das finde ich eine sehr gute Einstellung! #6

Die meisten Händler lassen sich auch auf Preisverhandlungen ein, gerade wenn man Ihnen einen onlinepreis vorlegen kann. Evtl. ist auch beim Rollenkauf ein günstiger Paketpreis (Rolle + Schnur) aushandelbar. 

Gruß


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Hi Zanderlui,
> 
> nimm die schon genannte Applause, die kriegste bei einem großen Versandhaus für um die 50€. Wenn Du beim Händler kaufen willst, dann wirst du sie dort wahrscheinlich für deine 70€ bekommen. Die ist stabil, läuft annähernd so gut wie ne Zauber. Finde ich super die Rolle und sie ist in meinen Augen zwei Klassen besser als eine Exage fa 4000. Sage ich dir, weil ich beide gefischt habe. Einziger Nachteil (auch wieder aus meiner Sicht) ist die Klappkurbel, aber dass ist schnell behoben.
> 
> Gruß


 

habe die rolle schon im hinterkopf da sie ja nun schon mehrmals genannt wurde aber mal schauen was noch so in die runde geworfen wird!


----------



## zanderHH (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

hallo zanderui 
ich würde mir an deiner stelle die spro blue arc holen gibt es für 70,95euro

link 
http://server3.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?AnbieterID=3576&Seite=frameset.htm&PKEY=F532


----------



## HEWAZA (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> achso denn würde ich vielleicht mal schnur wechseln....fireline ist bei hindernissen im wasser nämlich der letzte scheiß darüber schon mal nachgedacht......denn nimm die am besten in 30er stärke und ne multirolle denn gehts besser nicht das deine köder immer abreißen und deine rollen verbiegen-du bist so spaßig einfach geil....:vik::vik::vik:
> 
> und übrigens wenn du alles gelesen hättest hättest du gewusst das ich keine probleme mit meinen exagen habe die sind nämlich mit schnur bespult die auch zur role passt!!!


 
Hab doch nie behauptet das ich meine Schnur Dicker nehme um Abrisse wegen nicht abriebfester Fireline vorzubeugen. Hast mich da wohl falsch verstanden, ich habe oft Hänger und die kann man mit einer Schnur die mehr Tragkraft hat (also Dicker ist) eher Lösen. Dadurch verliere ich nicht unmengen an Köder.


----------



## Fanne (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

mit dem laden um die ecke habt ihr schon recht, muss da auch net drüber nachdenken ! wenn ich  mir was kaufen will, kauf ichs mir auch im laden, da ich keine lust habe ewig aufs paket zuwarten ! 

und wenns geld mal knapp ist kauf ichs auch im internet  


aber ich werd zu diesem thread nix mehr schreiben ! 

auf nen gemeinsamen nenner werdet ihr nie kommen ! 


irgendwie iss das ne endlose  diskusion, siehe seinen anderen thread opel astra ... viele haben ihn gute sachen vorgeschlagen, eingehen drauf tut er nicht, wird hier nicht anders sein ! 




gruss und bye


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

sehe ich mittlerweile genauso, scheint ein wenig Beratungsresistent zu sein.
Bzw. spielt anscheind der Nasenfaktor eine große Rolle.

Grüße


----------



## HEWAZA (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

@ Zanderlui,

vergiss meine Beiträge, brauchst nicht drauf zu Antworten. Hab mir ein paar andere Beiträge von dir angesehen.

Grüße


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> @ Zanderlui,
> 
> vergiss meine Beiträge, brauchst nicht drauf zu Antworten. Hab mir ein paar andere Beiträge von dir angesehen.
> 
> Grüße




Nee, der Zanderlui ist halt manchmal recht schnell erregt, hat aber, glaube ich aus einigen seiner Beiträge herauslesen zu können, eigentlich ganz vernünftige Ansichten.

Lui, sei brav, sonst kommt der Onkel Kohlmeise mit der Rute!


----------



## Kark (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Hallo Znaderlui,
nun wurden dir hier sämtliche Rollen vorgeschlagen. Selber hast du einige Exage und bist anscheinend sehr zufrieden damit. Wieso benutzt du die dann einfach nicht an deiner Speedmaster? Man kann eh nur mit einer Rute Spinnfischen und so gut wie keiner nimmt auch mehr als 2 Stück mit ans Wasser. Oder kauf dir halt noch eine Exage und alles ist ok.
Mittlerweile geht es hier gar nicht mehr um die Suche nach einer Rolle sondern nur OffTopic und Streitgespräche.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Zanderlui (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nee, der Zanderlui ist halt manchmal recht schnell erregt, hat aber, glaube ich aus einigen seiner Beiträge herauslesen zu können, eigentlich ganz vernünftige Ansichten.
> 
> Lui, sei brav, sonst kommt der Onkel Kohlmeise mit der Rute!


 

du hast es super zusammen gefasst!!!!!

es ist eben so das ich halt etwas suche und es muss so sein wie ich es mir vorstelle und wenn denn welche meinen nein nimm bloß was anderes denn startet die bombe!!!!!!


@welsfänger

und was du andauernd hier denkst deine nase gefällt mir nicht oder was auch immer ich weiß ja nicht was du für einer bist aber in sachen einreden bist du spitze-soll jetzt nicht beleidigend sein aber vielleicht solltest du das mal behandeln lassen denn normal ist das nicht-wenn man hier kritik äußert bezieht sich das auf das geschriebene und nicht gegen die person die dort auf der anderen seite am rechner sitzt!!!

hoffe du verstehst es mal richtig aber ich glaube schon nicht mehr dran-denn ich kenne dich nicht und deshalb kann ich auch nicht sagen ob mir deine nase passt oder nicht!!!
nur so mal nebenbei:so oberflächlich bin ich bestimmt nicht!


----------



## s_rathje (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

ich würd auch noch gern ne rolle ins rennen werfen, vorrausgesezt du könntest i wie nach kalki zu moritz kommen:

Penn sargus 3000 für 70


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



s_rathje schrieb:


> ich würd auch noch gern ne rolle ins rennen werfen, vorrausgesezt du könntest i wie nach kalki zu moritz kommen:
> 
> Penn sargus 3000 für 70


 

über die habe ich nicht so gute sachen gehört für den preis....soll wohl nicht so super sein wie sie angepriesen wird...


----------



## Ollek (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> schlagt mal ein paar rollen vor......
> 
> achso und mit fetten und aufschrauben auseinander nehmenund wieder zusammenbauen habe ich nix am hut-was oft bei der arc nötig ist.....die würde also schon mal entfallen....



|scardie: Ich als Mechaniker wage mich mal aufs dünne Eis und schlage eine Rolle vor die du aus Gründen der Wartung warum auch immer ablehnst, nämlich die Redarc.

Ich glaube für um die 70 Euro wirst du nichts besseres finden als diese "gehasste verdammte und vergötterte" Rolle (onkelz rulez|rolleyes)

Oder glaubst du allen ernstes das andere Rollen keine Pflege benötigen?
was ist daran so schwer mal die Kurbelschraube abzudrehen und ein Leichtlauföl reinzusprühen?

Ich nehme sie auch nur zum Spass auseinander und fette sie mit den besten Fetten die es zu kaufen gibt, aber das hat andere Gründe.  

Irgendwo gabs nen Thread über Rollenfett...

PS was meinst du warum soviele "Hightechrollenfanatiker" diese Rolle regelrecht hassen? 
Weil sie sehr nahe an ihren viel teueren Idolen ran ist und damit die Masse begeistern.


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

wenn das aufschrauben und rein sprühen genüg das bekomme cih hin mache ich bei meinen anderen rollen auch aber mehr auseinander nehmen habe ich nur schaden mit gehabt bisher...

aber denn würde ich zur blackarc tendieren vom aussehen her ist die auch gut oder gleich???


----------



## Ollek (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

#c blackarc kenn ich gar nich, kann dir da nich weiterhelfen.

Aber meine Rote läuft wie am ersten Tag.
Aber du hast Recht, aufschrauben und dergleichen sollte man sowieso tunlichst vermeiden oder man gibt sie zur Wartung dem Händler was einige anbieten für 15 Euro oder so.

Habe mir damals auch ne gute Quantum geschrottet weil keine Zeichnung mehr vorhanden war.


----------



## Master Hecht (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Aber dran denken noch ne Exage FA abzugreifen, die FB ist um einiges "plastikmäßiger" 

sehe ich anderes ich fische dieses Modell und is einfach klasse schön ruhiger lauf, 1a schnurverlegung und dann noch die doppelkurbel...
ist ein wirklich klasse stück mir sagte die fa nicht so zu da mir irgendwie die doppelkurbel fehlte...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Hackersepp (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> wenn das aufschrauben und rein sprühen genüg das bekomme cih hin mache ich bei meinen anderen rollen auch aber mehr auseinander nehmen habe ich nur schaden mit gehabt bisher...
> 
> aber denn würde ich zur blackarc tendieren vom aussehen her ist die auch gut oder gleich???


 
Schau dir mal die Red / Black arc im direkten Vergleich an. ( Rein technisch hat die Red Arc mehr drauf)

Ich hab mich eh gefragt, wieso Spro jetzt nochmals eine , auf dem Papier "schlechtere" Rolle als die Red Arc produziert. 

Nur wegen der Farbe ???

Die Sargus ist wirklich nicht schlecht , -falls du auch mal Salzwasserkontakt haben wirst.


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

also wenn arc dann lieber red???


----------



## Blueplay76 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Hi Zanderlui,

Black Arc läuft ok, sieht natürlich super aus, ist gut verarbeitet. leider ist an meiner ein wenig Lack abgeplatzt (6 Wochen alt ca. 10h gefischt). Die Rolle ist aber ein Schwestermodell zu Applause und die ist besser. Zumindest meine, dass kann daran liegen, dass ich ein überaus gutes Modell der Applause habe oder eben daran das es generell die besser laufende Rollenserie ist. Auch im Vergleich zu einer Zauber oder Red Arc fällt die Applause nur unwesentlich ab, wenn überhaupt.

Gruß


----------



## Zanderlui (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

habe die besagten rollen nun mal begrabelt....soweit es ging nicht immer in der besagten größe aber so gut wie....

und der gewinner ist...shimano exage:k:l

habe mir die rolle doch noch mal gekauft.....habe sie vom kumpel für 25euro bekommen....wenn ich überleg das ich mir von 3wochen ne ersatzspule gekauft habe für meine 4000er exage da ich keine neue role wollte und das für 16euro...#q#q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Hi Zanderlui,
> Die Rolle ist aber ein Schwestermodell zu Applause und *die ist besser*. Zumindest meine, dass kann daran liegen, dass ich ein überaus gutes Modell der Applause habe oder eben daran das es generell die besser laufende Rollenserie ist.


Woran machst Du die Bewertung fest (außer dem Lackabplatzer), ist die schwarze wirklich viel schlechter im Getriebelauf und hast Du an der Applause was dran verbessert, geschmiert und so?
Die schwarze Farbe finde ich an sich nämlich schon mal besser, weil es die Rolle unsichtbarer macht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die schwarze Farbe finde ich an sich nämlich schon mal besser, weil es die Rolle unsichtbarer macht.



Ist das nicht ein Nachteil? Nachher findet man sie nicht wieder und das wäre doch schade.;+


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Geht doch um den Forellennahkampf und Matchfischen, dicht ran an den Fisch! 

Die Sephia und Fireblood sind diesbezüglich ja auch schon sehr nett, viel weniger Glitter als Stella und Co.
So in gar nicht so alten Zeiten, da waren etliche Rollen einfach nur schwarz, und so ganz ohne Chrom kann da nichts falsches rumblinkern.


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Es ist ja etwas OT.

Aber hat die Black Arc eigentlich ein Exentergetriebe??


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

PS was meinst du warum soviele "Hightechrollenfanatiker" diese Rolle regelrecht hassen? 
Weil sie sehr nahe an ihren viel teueren Idolen ran ist und damit die Masse begeistern.[/quote]




@Ollek

Was büdde??
So nah wie Grönland an Afrika oder was meintest Du jetzt?:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Aber hat die Black Arc eigentlich ein Exentergetriebe??


Soll sie ja, weil sie eine anders gemachte Blue Arc 8000 alias Applause ist.
Ich habe aber noch keine und daher auch noch keine zerlegt.

Mich interessiert, ob die jetzt z.B. so per se einen Tick schlechter sind, wie wir es von einigen auffällig lackierten Spro Versionen ja leider kennen, also neue Farbe drauf und Quali runter bzw. lascher kontrolliert ;+, so könnte man die Metamorphose der "Zauber -> Blue Arc 9000 -> Red Arc" ja schon beschreiben.


----------



## Khaane (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Da gibts eigentlich nicht viel zu diskutieren, eine gut laufende Red Arc ist das Nonplusultra in der 70 € Kategorie.
Gibt nichts besseres.

@ Angeldet

Welche der gesamten Arc, Applause, Zauber etc. Modelle ist vom Getriebe her die Robusteste.

Ich such etwas mit Power und dem Laufverhalten der Red Arc - Gibt es irgendein Modell als 5000er Größe?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Dann die Ryobi Applause, gibt es als 4000 normal und 5000 mit mehr fassender Spule, Infos sind hier auch in einem Thread.
Die Applause ist praktisch das Urmodell aller Arcs, aber eben mit Daiwa-style Excenterverlegung, und den meisten Größen, also in 7 verschiedenen Untertypen 1000+2000,3000+4000+5000,6000+8000 .


----------



## Ollek (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Ollek
> 
> Was büdde??
> So nah wie Grönland an Afrika oder was meintest Du jetzt?:q



:vik: Und da ist auch schon einer....PikePauly 

Jawoll die Red ist Hei tesch alta :q Anders wie die ganzen Schtellas und Branz oder Albinos

Und bedenke, im Universum ist Entfernung relativ


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Ollek, der Pauly hat auch 'ne Rote.
Aber eben auch Shimanski, jetze auch Daiwa und bald noch Penn. 
Dann ist er optimal ausgerüstet, und je nachdem wie sich die Rollenchoose so entwickelt, hat er immer auf's richtige Pferd gesetzt.


----------



## Alemanne (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Hallo Sportfreund,
habe mir eine Shimano Exage 3000 S-RB fürs Spinnfischen zugelegt und beim Schnurbespulen festgestellt, dass die Spulen - auch die Ersatzspule- nicht einmal 100 m 0,15 mm, Dyneema aufnimmt. Die Spulen sind nur 5 mm tief. Gibt es von dieser Rollenserie auch tiefere Spulen ? Wer kennt sich da aus
Petri Heil !        Gruß Alemanne ?


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

@Det
Evtl. klemm ich mir das mit den Penn und nehm ne Excenter aus der Ryobi Arc Clone Familie.
Da ich ja beim Schleppen auch mal alleine unterwegs bin, lass ich die Köder hinterm Boot rauslaufen, während ich ruder. Da hab ich ein büschen Bedenken, dass bei der Slammer mal Tüddel ist. Der Bereich ist bei den Ryobi Clones schon besser gemacht. 
Und da ja die Bremse, auch jedem Meterhecht standhalten dürfte ist das mehr als ne Option.

@Ollek 

Mal ganz im Ernst. Das ist doch Blödsinn!


Aber Du hast ne extrem coole Schreibe, daß muss ich neidlos anerkennen.


----------



## angelpfeife (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

@ Alemanne

Das s bei der Rollenbezeichnung steht für shallow was so viel wie flach bedeutet. Willst du eine Rolle mit mehr Schnurfassung haben willst musst du dir eine 2500er oder gar 4000er exage kaufen.


----------



## Zanderlui (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

die 3000er exage ist die matchversion....da ist die spule so flach normal...musst die 4000er nehmen oder 2500er wenn sie dir reicht...


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Für ne 3000er ist eine 0,15 eigentlich auch zu dick. Wenn du auf 0,10 oder 0,12 runter gehst, dann passt das wunnebärchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Det
> Evtl. klemm ich mir das mit den Penn und nehm ne Excenter aus der Ryobi Arc Clone Familie.
> Da ich ja beim Schleppen auch mal alleine unterwegs bin, lass ich die Köder hinterm Boot rauslaufen, während ich ruder. Da hab ich ein büschen Bedenken, dass bei der Slammer mal Tüddel ist. Der Bereich ist bei den Ryobi Clones schon besser gemacht.
> Und da ja die Bremse, auch jedem Meterhecht standhalten dürfte ist das mehr als ne Option.


Eine Applause 4000, Spro 7400 oder 8400 ist schon sehr ideal für den Hechtangler, da macht der "Metallklumpen" so richtig Sinn und die sind nicht so riesengroß wie man bisher ne ab 500g Rolle mit Schnurfassungen ab 100m 0.50mm aufwärts brauchte. Und dann eben der Preis ... gerade beim Schleppgerät mit der Rausrutschgefahr ja auch sehr wichtig da nicht zuviel zu investieren.  Tüdel hatte ich mit denen mit Hecht-Klasse-Schnüren noch gar keine, eher schon mal mit der Red-Arc, silberner Schwester  und den dünnen Forellengarnen, die stärkere Kreuzung der Excenterrollen ist schon einiges tüdelsicherer als die superparallele Aufwicklung durch den WS.
Wie Olaf festgestellt hat, ist es im Moment kein Problem und günstig gescheite 7400er Kurbeln mit T-Knob zu bekommen und anzustecken, dann auch der Red-Arc-Gnubbel weg, alle gleich. Also freie Wahl! :m


----------



## Alemanne (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Hallo Sportfreunde,
man lernt nie aus, sagt ein Sprichwort. War evtl. ein Fehlkauf mit meiner Shimano Exage 3000 S-RB. Ich wollte eine Shimano mit mindestens 100 m Geflochtene, evtl. mehr sogar, für das Spinnfischen am Rhein bei Karlsruhe. 
Besten Dank für eure Ratschläge.
Petr Heil an alle. Alemanne


----------



## Blueplay76 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



> Woran machst Du die Bewertung fest (außer dem Lackabplatzer), ist die schwarze wirklich viel schlechter im Getriebelauf und hast Du an der Applause was dran verbessert, geschmiert und so?
> Die schwarze Farbe finde ich an sich nämlich schon mal besser, weil es die Rolle unsichtbarer macht.


 
Hallo AngelDet,

sorry für die etwas spätere Antwort, lag mit Grippe im Bett. Habe weder an der Black Arc noch an der Applause etwas im Innenleben verändert. Lediglich die Applause hat jetzt eine Kurbel von einer Blue Arc. Aber sie läuft satter, sanfter als die Black. Der abgeplatzte Lack an der Black Arc, den führe ich auf unsachgemäße Handhabung zurück, habe einen Wirbel mit aufgerollt. Sollte aber eigentlich nicht passieren. Als Hinweis: Habe keine der beiden Rollen aufgeschraubt, kann also nur etwas zu Laufqualität und äußeren Erscheinungsbild sagen. Hatte meinem Tackledealer die Applause auch schon gezeigt und er war überrascht über das gute Laufverhalten. Kann also durchaus sein, dass ich ein sehr gutes Exemplar erwischt habe. Hatte mir die Rolle bei einem von dir empfohlenen Händler übers Netz bestellt.#6 Habe auch eine zauber und die läuft nicht besser. Und um das nochmal deutlich zu sagen, schlecht ist die Rolle (Black Arc) nicht! Nur nicht so gut wie die (meine) Applause. 

Meine Kritikpunkte sind bisher:
der nach relativ kurzer Zeit abgeplatze Lack (Handhabungsfehler)
ein minimales Kurbelspiel (aber wirklich minimal)
minimales "rauhes laufen", daher will ich diese Rolle auch mal fetten. 
So sorry für´s OT.

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

Danke für den Bericht. Könnte sich also gut um die berüchtigten Toleranzen bei diesen Rollen handeln, was sehr für ein händisches eigenes Ausprobieren beim Kaufen - wenn irgend möglich - spricht.


----------



## Ollek (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Ollek
> 
> Mal ganz im Ernst. Das ist doch Blödsinn!
> 
> ...



n Büschen Spass muss sein.#g.....alter Heitechler


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das beste an Rolle für 70euro*

hier noch ein nettes Angebot für ca. 70 ,- €
http://www.fischparade.de/index.php/cat/c941_ANGEBOT-DER-WOCHE.html/

Grüße
Thomas


----------

